# Thinking about getting a pistol for deer????



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I looked through all the previous posts and didn't see one on this. I have NEVER shot a muzzleloader. I want to deer hunt with a pistol and thought it would be great to get a muzzleloaded one. Do any of you have any suggestions or ideas about some good pistols for a beginner? I have a rifle that I have shoot deer with but not one of my shots has been over 75 yards so I know I can get a deer close enough for a pistol shot. ANY help would be great, thanks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anything in .50 or .54 caliber. Keep your shots CLOSE!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

One reason that you cannot find much is that it is not done much. It is not beginner's game.

I agree that you'd need to get one of the .50/.54 cal pistols. That choice limits you to single shot firearms. If you want to do this, choose one of the heavy duty SS pistols - one that can be loaded with a heavy enough charge and a good bullet. Perhaps something like the T/C Encore 209X50 15" pistol. 
Also, remember that BP firearms, as wonderful as they are (and I own and use quite few of them) are not nearly as powerful as smokeless arms. Hunting with a .50 cal patched round ball shot from a rifle has been compared to hunting with a .357 magnum pistol, an expert's game.
Hunting with a BP pistol further limits this. That 75 yard idea is not a shot I would take. Maybe 25 yards.
Pete[/quote]


----------



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

Just my opinion,

I would suggest a single-shot .50 or .54 shooting a conical, and keep the range to about 25yds.

The only revolver that even comes close is a Colt Walker or possibly one of the three Dragoon models, but IMHO a .44 ball is too light even in a rifle for deer when there are better choices.

And frankly, I would suggest a ML rifle instead of jumping to the most challenging hunting first. After you have mastered that, perhaps a pistol.

YHS,
rogerw


----------

